# Color scheme Supersix 2016



## vanerven (Nov 4, 2008)

So what do you think about the new color schemes of the new Supersix models? One can't argue about tastes of course but I'm not very excited about it. They could have come up with something much more cooler than this, or offer a number of custom paint options. The Black Inc. is cool but you pay for it...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not a big fan of the blocks near the headtube... So yeah, the Black Inc is nice but I also quite like the blue/purple frame of the Ultegra model and the white Dura-Ace 2... swap wheels and change a few things and they could become quite the stunners IMO.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

i like that white one a lot too. only thing i dont like about it is that there is red color on the inside part of the fork


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I love bikes with color, but what a PITA to keep clean. I've got a 2014 EVO in the light blue and it looks dirty after pretty much every ride. I've got a 2014 SuperX in black and unless I ride in a mud pit you can't tell it's dirty. 

On the topic at hand, I didn't find myself getting too excited about this year's color schemes. Sort of boring I guess.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like they dumbed down the paint scheme, maybe to save money or to look more like competitors? Glad i bought last years model:


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If Cannondale invested in designing really nice graphics and paint schemes on their bikes the way they invest in engineering truly innovative frames, they would increase their market share dramatically. Aesthetically, nothing impressive in the 2016 line. I think their last truly eye-popping road bike was the graphics/paint scheme on the 2006 Six13 -- I saw one being ridden yesterday and it caught my eye. Having said that, I just ordered a 2016 SS Evo Hi-Mod Team frameset.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

fornaca68 said:


> If Cannondale invested in designing really nice graphics and paint schemes on their bikes the way they invest in engineering truly innovative frames, they would increase their market share dramatically. Aesthetically, nothing impressive in the 2016 line. I think their last truly eye-popping road bike was the graphics/paint scheme on the 2006 Six13 -- I saw one being ridden yesterday and it caught my eye. Having said that, I just ordered a 2016 SS Evo Hi-Mod Team frameset.


I have been looking closely at these with the goal of pairing one with the Caad10 I am currently building up. I feel pretty much the same way. The only two that really appeal to me are the purpleish blue and the red and black, but I'm not paying $1000-$2000 more for the paint scheme. I love the price of the frameset, but the look is just ok IMO. As of today, I am actually considering just going with the Caad10 as my sole road bike for now and adding a Slate for gravel races instead of SS Evo HM this year....


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

At least the white one with black letters you could add a color or two.
The good thing about the purple and baby blue one is nobody will steal it.

No way would I buy the SS evo ultegra 4 in BBQ.
Cannondale has to do better than that.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

threebikes said:


> At least the white one with black letters you could add a color or two.
> The good thing about the purple and baby blue one is nobody will steal it.
> 
> No way would I buy the SS evo ultegra 4 in BBQ.
> Cannondale has to do better than that.




Personally, I like the BBQ color, but I can do without the white stripe and the white bar tape would have to go!!!

The Ultegra 3 version in black is nice.

Overall, I think the EVO has better 2016 color choices than the Synapse does.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

jnbrown said:


> Looks like they dumbed down the paint scheme, maybe to save money or to look more like competitors? Glad i bought last years model:


Last years model looks great, but I actually prefer the latest model. The white looks great to me.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Roland44 said:


> Last years model looks great, but I actually prefer the latest model. The white looks great to me.


The white one is kinda bleh. Reminds me of the bikes that sit atop the neutral Mavic team cars, except in white.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

The white one has bright orange/red stripes on the top tube, behind the seat tube, and inside the forks. If it didn't have those I would probably get that model.


----------



## wheelzqc (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, I like my black/Green ultegra version of the Himod EVO !
<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="6" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAAGFBMVEUiIiI9PT0eHh4gIB4hIBkcHBwcHBwcHBydr+JQAAAACHRSTlMABA4YHyQsM5jtaMwAAADfSURBVDjL7ZVBEgMhCAQBAf//42xcNbpAqakcM0ftUmFAAIBE81IqBJdS3lS6zs3bIpB9WED3YYXFPmHRfT8sgyrCP1x8uEUxLMzNWElFOYCV6mHWWwMzdPEKHlhLw7NWJqkHc4uIZphavDzA2JPzUDsBZziNae2S6owH8xPmX8G7zzgKEOPUoYHvGz1TBCxMkd3kwNVbU0gKHkx+iZILf77IofhrY1nYFnB/lQPb79drWOyJVa/DAvg9B/rLB4cC+Nqgdz/TvBbBnr6GBReqn/nRmDgaQEej7WhonozjF+Y2I/fZou/qAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/_kkp-wgego/" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_blank">Plowing fields. Green...green for winning sprints. Picture taken by @phil.lanthier who exceptionally picked out a black and green #supersix #evo #himod for his team bike. Look for Phil in the #Ottawa and #Gatineau area. Follow Phil and our new cycling team Cannondale / ABC Cycles powered by Strava on Instagram, on Strava and Facebook #cannondale #abccycles #strava #stravacycling #groupegravel #roadcycling #bikeracing #canada @cannondale_abccycles @ridecannondale @stravacycling @abccycles @ridecannondale</a></p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">Une photo publiée par Cannondale / ABC Cycles (@cannondale_abccycles) le <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2015-12-21T22:57:49+00:00">21 Déc. 2015 à 14h57 PST</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>​I have friend with the DuraAce in Black, pretty classy scheme !
​ B&W EVOlution #cannondale #supersixevo #himod DA2. The official team bike. Follow team Cannondale / ABC Cycles on Instagram, on Strava and Facebook https://www.facebook.com/equipecannondaleabccycles/ #abccycles #strava #stravacycling #stagespower @stagescycling @zippspeed @ridecannondale #zipp #303firecrest #speedplay @blog_cannondale #montreal #canada #carbonfiber #blackandwhite #racingbicycle #bikeracing #roadcycling #newbikes @abccycles #shimano #duraace
Une photo publiée par Cannondale / ABC Cycles (@cannondale_abccycles) le <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2015-12-26T18:10:22+00:00">26 Déc. 2015 à 10h10 PST</time>​<script async="" defer="" src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>
<script async="" defer="" src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

wheelzqc said:


> Hey, I like my black/Green ultegra version of the Himod EVO !
> 
> I have friend with the DuraAce in Black, pretty classy scheme !


Yeah they're quite nice... and as per usual, I think they look even better in real life.

The white one is actually matte grey, like some primer paint, with orange-red accents as 5DII mentioned. In real life, I think it's superb!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah they're quite nice... and as per usual, I think they look even better in real life.
> 
> The white one is actually matte grey, like some primer paint, with orange-red accents as 5DII mentioned. In real life, I think it's superb!
> 
> ...


Very nice! I guess I am alone in liking the blueish purple with powder blue and red accents, but I still dig it. I think the red and black and the primer grey are the ones I like second best. The solid black and black and green are nice too, but I am into more color these days.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice! I guess I am alone in liking the blueish purple with powder blue and red accents, but I still dig it. I think the red and black and the primer grey are the ones I like second best. The solid black and black and green are nice too, but I am into more color these days.


Not alone, I like the blue/purple one too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> Not alone, I like the blue/purple one too. :thumbsup:



I like any color as long as it's black.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Not alone, I like the blue/purple one too. :thumbsup:


Whew!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I like any color as long as it's black.


 lol


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

I also like the blue one, thinking about getting one but my LBS just told me the price for it in Canada just went up by $1,000 because of the weak dollar.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

5DII said:


> I also like the blue one, thinking about getting one but my LBS just told me the price for it in Canada just went up by $1,000 because of the weak dollar.



How far are you from the border?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am starting to like it a lot too 5DII. In fact, I like it more than any of the reasonably priced Tarmac paint schemes. It's a really tough one to beat as a value. Plus, you get a much lighter bike and Ballistec carbon for your money.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Lombard - a couple hours, but after currency exchange rate, the prices are about the same.

Here are some pics from a guy on pedalroom with the blue evo:

2016 Cannondale Supersix EVO Hi-Mod - Pedal Room


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

These latest color schemes look like something I'd expect to find on BikesDirect.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

5DII said:


> Lombard - a couple hours, but after currency exchange rate, the prices are about the same.


True. I believe right now, it's 1 US Dollar to $1.50 Canadian.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> Lombard - a couple hours, but after currency exchange rate, the prices are about the same.
> 
> Here are some pics from a guy on pedalroom with the blue evo:
> 
> 2016 Cannondale Supersix EVO Hi-Mod - Pedal Room


I still like it. Not sure how I feel about some of the accent colors he chose, but I think that's the best frame color this year.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

There's another.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

The more I look at it the more I want it. My better half says I dont need another bike. How do I justify it to her? For reference I already have an Evo (non hi mod) with DA9000 and just got a new cervelo a few months ago.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

5DII said:


> The more I look at it the more I want it. My better half says I dont need another bike. How do I justify it to her? For reference I already have an Evo (non hi mod) with DA9000 and just got a new cervelo a few months ago.


Justify it to her after you have brought it home. The bike comes first.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> The more I look at it the more I want it. My better half says I dont need another bike. How do I justify it to her? For reference I already have an Evo (non hi mod) with DA9000 and just got a new cervelo a few months ago.


You could sell off one of the others and then take that cash, add a bit more and get the Hi Mod you want. Replacements and/or upgrades are often easier to justify than additions (technology changes and improves, etc.). My wife has kind of accepted this is just my thing at this point. She didn't understand it at all at first, but we are a decade in now and, as long as I don't do anything ridiculous like buy a bike that costs as much as a new car, she is happy that something so simple makes me so happy.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

zosocane said:


> Justify it to her after you have brought it home. The bike comes first.


I agree. It is easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Lombard said:


> I agree. It is easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


To ask permission is to seek denial.

If I bought another bike my wife would probably divorce me and I only have one bike.
But its all I really need.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

More pics of the white evo I found online (saddle and wheels are not stock):


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> More pics of the white evo I found online (saddle and wheels are not stock):


I think it is actually primer grey, but I like this one as well.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

A very large amount of Evo HM dura ace:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the red and black frame, but not the white bar tape and saddle with it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I like the red and black frame, but not the white bar tape and saddle with it.


I agree, but handlebar tape and saddles can be changed easily enough.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I think it is actually primer grey, but I like this one as well.


The primer grey and red is growing on me. I almost like it as much as the blue/purple and red now.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I think the black one is the best


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Cannondale Custom Lab: cannondaleカラーオーダー開始！CUSTOM LAB debut!!｜Y'sRoad PORTAL

cannondale CUSTOM LAB???G.B.S.B ? ???ROAD BIKE?????????MINIVERO???????CROSS BIKE?????????BMX???

https://ysroad.co.jp/yokohama/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/img_1020.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db05VIoSReU


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

krtassoc said:


> Cannondale Custom Lab: cannondaleカラーオーダー開始！CUSTOM LAB debut!!｜Y'sRoad PORTAL
> 
> https://ysroad.co.jp/yokohama/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/img_1020.jpg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db05VIoSReU


Man, I wish they had this going on in the U.S. Trek and Orbea both offer custom paint to U.S. buyers. I am hoping that this is evidence that Cannondale will be following the trend.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope this comes to North America. Might hold off on a new Evo until late summer in case it does.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

5DII said:


> I hope this comes to North America. Might hold off on a new Evo until late summer in case it does.


I like a couple of these. I wonder if Cannondale has a history of releasing new paint schemes or versions of bikes mid-year? I know Specialized and some other manufacturers do it from time to time. Either way, I am expecting new/better paint schemes for next season and interested in seeing if they finally release a true aero road bike. It really seems to be the only "whole" in their road lineup at this point. Both the Synapse and SS Evo are fairly new now and they have the TT and gravel grinder segments covered pretty well. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

My other guess is that we will see disc brakes end up on the SS Evo next year as well. The technology will likely continue to improve and they will become almost standard in my estimation. This is an interesting discussion about what really matters when designing bikes:

Divergent design - VeloNews.com


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

https://youtu.be/3efjIc7RV9c


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCgG1KEEYo-/


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

custom or 2017 colour?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDTZr3Atbwy/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDGnJ_GNb0H/


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Custom


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Custom lab:

キャノンデール


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

5DII said:


> Custom lab:
> 
> ã‚*ãƒ£ãƒŽãƒ³ãƒ‡ãƒ¼ãƒ«


Thanks for sharing. Available in Japan only?


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Really loving my blue Evo. The website doesn't do this color justice


----------

